# Will it hatch???



## Pigeonpuff (Sep 5, 2013)

This is my pigeons' first round of eggs since I got them. Today is the 18th day and the egg has not hatched. I know that I have a male and a female pigeon who share egg duties so I am pretty sure it's fertilized. I am really worried that it will not hatch and I have been checking all day. Is this normal or is it not going to hatch?? I have heard they will leave the egg if it is not going to hatch and they are still guarding it pretty fiercely. Is there any way I can find out about the if it is ok?


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Be patient(I know it is hard) but it is not good to disturb them too much. I wouuld wait at least another day before checking. Let the parents bathe if practical and 
not too cold. The moisture on the feathers helps keep the egg membrane from drying too much. If the eggs dont hatch they will abandom them in a day or two or three. If they do hatch they are going to sit tight on the new squeakers but they usually remove the eggshells from thenest. Good luck!


----------



## rasheed.rubeena (Dec 29, 2011)

What woodnative has said is right you need to wait longer, you should wait till 21 days before losing any hope. Sometimes it takes only 15 days for eggs to hatch and sometimes it can take as long as 21 days. So be patient and keep hoping. If the eggs are fertile and they have incubated the eggs fine then the eggs WILL hatch. Best of luck.
-Rubeena


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Nothing you can do about it hatching or not. Just learn patience and see what happens. Don't keep checking them though, as that may bother the adults. They will either hatch or not.


----------



## Marshmallowknee (Jun 17, 2011)

Another question on the same subject. What if the eggs were replaced with wooden dummies within the first five, and it's now beyond the three week mark, and the parents won't give up ? What if they're still sitting on the eggs after a month has passed ?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What is the question? Some like to sit on the eggs longer. They should eventually get tired of them. Leave them there until they do.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Pigeonpuff said:


> This is my pigeons' first round of eggs since I got them. Today is the 18th day and the egg has not hatched. I know that I have a male and a female pigeon who share egg duties so I am pretty sure it's fertilized. I am really worried that it will not hatch and I have been checking all day. Is this normal or is it not going to hatch?? I have heard they will leave the egg if it is not going to hatch and they are still guarding it pretty fiercely. Is there any way I can find out about the if it is ok?


if any hatch they should be about 6 days old by now??? update?. from before.. counting the days to when it may hatch can get off because people sometimes count from when the first egg is layed. counting the days should start only after the egg/s get incubation which is usually after the second is layed. I count 19 days after the second is layed and only if the pair are sitting tight on them. day 19 sometimes I have seen pips in the shell.. the hatchlings don't come out instantly they need heat and privacy. I usually check the nest when I know all that has pasted..day 24. no sense in putting your nose into their space it causes stress and won't make the eggs hatch any sooner.


----------

